

Stream Processing with a Spreadsheet [pdf] - wormold
http://hirzels.com/martin/papers/ecoop14-activesheets.pdf

======
psuter
I'm one of the authors of that paper, it's a pleasant surprise to see this
here. Feel free to ask any questions!

~~~
zokier
Is ActiveSheets actually available somewhere? Probably my #1 complaint about
CS papers in general is that they present something interesting and fancy that
you usually can't get your hands on.

Did you investigate using LibreOffice Calc instead of Excel?

~~~
rabbah
we didn't look specifically at libreoffice, but we considered a number of
other free or online spreadsheet offerings. excel is attractive because
there's a widely installed user base. we are however considering integrations
with other spreadsheet offerings. we hope to have a free activesheets service
available for trial.

